# GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2014)

*GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ahoi,

minütlich sprießt in irgendeinem IT-Forum erneut die Frage, wie gut sich GTX-9x0-Grafikkarten übertakten lassen. PC Games Hardware liegen insgesamt 22 verschiedene Modelle vor, die allesamt im Bereich 1.500/4.000 MHz "zumachen" – einige darunter, ein paar knapp darüber. Diese Ergebnisse legen wir in den großen Tests der PCGH 12/2014 und, darauf bauend, PCGH 01/2015 dar.

Und wo landet ihr? Gefragt sind felsenfeste Einstellungen, keine 3DMark-Schnellschüsse zur Verlängerung des "E-Peen".  
Mit welchen OC-Settings spielt ihr stundenlang? Bitte versucht, bei der Beantwortung ehrlich zu sein, damit diese Umfrage einen Mehrwert für Interessenten bringt. Gerne könnt ihr die Werte im Thread prosaisch ergänzen - *in der Umfrage zählt der höchste Wert, der in allen Spielen stabil läuft*. Da der Kerntakt wegen des Boosts mitunter schwankt und es egal ist, ob die Karte 3.930 oder 3.960 MHz stemmt, stehen Taktschritte zur Auswahl.

Mehrfachauswahl erlaubt (und notwendig)!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Buja, als erster geklickt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Die ersten "echten" Abstimmer haben den Speicher vergessen. Die Option hebt sich leider optisch nicht ab.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## uka (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ich hab als erster mit nem Wert geklickt, nicht nur "möchte aber klicken!"  Ohne Erhöhung der Spannung bekomme ich meine FTW auf 1550 stabil - aber ich habe sie normal auf 1505 eingestellt - also reicht eine Auswahl aus .



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die ersten "echten" Abstimmer haben den Speicher vergessen. Die Option hebt sich leider optisch nicht ab.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



In der Tat - das nachträgliche ändern ist bei diesem Board nicht möglich oder nicht gewollt? 

Edit: der nächste hat den Speicher vergessen, geht etwas unter in der Liste


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Habe die Optionen soeben mit einem schön langen Wort als Kontrast angepasst.  Nachträgliches Ändern ist nur Mods/Admins erlaubt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## alfalfa (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Leider zu spät, denn bei der Abstimmung habe ich es auch übersehen.
Von daher zur Ergänzung: Mein Speicher läuft stabil mit OC auf 3980 MHz.

Aber warum gibt es eigentlich 2x GTX 980 RAM zur Auswahl?
Für die 970 gibt es gar keine Option.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Fixes ziehen neue Bugs nach sich ... 

Ich habe für dich aus der 0 eine 1 bei 4.000-3.950 MHz gemacht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## alfalfa (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Fixes ziehen neue Bugs nach sich ...
> 
> Ich habe für dich aus der 0 eine 1 bei 4.000-3.950 MHz gemacht.
> 
> ...



Wie bei AC Unity? 

Danke.


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komischerweise max. 116% Powertarget im Benchmark. Einen MHz mehr drauf und sofort lande ich 4-7% höher und der Treiber schmiert ab. 
Ansonsten super Karte unter Luft - stabil. 

RAM-Takt kaum angefasst - reicht mir auch so schon aus. 

Bin ein wenig enttäuscht. Dachte ich müsste mehr Hand anlegen.


----------



## MARCU5 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Hätte nicht gedacht dass die 970er sich so leicht auf ~1,5GHz ziehen lassen


----------



## alfalfa (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Komischerweise max. 116% Powertarget im Benchmark. Einen MHz mehr drauf und sofort lande ich 4-7% höher und der Treiber schmiert ab.



1753 MHz Boost bei nur 1,212 V? Du hast eine unglaublich gute GPU erwischt, wenn die Karte so wirklich in allen Spielen auch längere Zeit stabil läuft.


----------



## schneemaennle (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ich bin mit der Zotac GTX970 AMP Omega auch ohne nennenswerten Temperaturanstieg auf 1500Mhz. 
Maximum habe ich noch nicht ausgelotet. 
Reicht mir aber erst mal


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



alfalfa schrieb:


> 1753 MHz Boost bei nur 1,212 V? Du hast eine unglaublich gute GPU erwischt, wenn die Karte so wirklich in allen Spielen auch längere Zeit stabil läuft.


Nach zwei Wochen immernoch überall Stable und kratze gerade an dem Powertarget aber es rennt. [emoji4]


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ich besitze eine Asus GTX 970 Strix. Scheint sich im normalen Rahmen zu bewegen. Als alltagstauglich (ohne jede manuelle Spannungsveränderung) haben sich folgende Einstellungen gezeigt:

_GPU: 1.550-1.500 MHz
Grafikspeicher: 4.000-3.950 MHz

_In Kombination versteht sich. Nur beim Powertarget und der Zieltemperatur wurde jeweils das Maximum eingestellt, was Precision X hergibt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



			
				Umfrage schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich besitze keine GTX 9x0, möchte aber klicken!_


Besser wäre ... " Ich besitze *NOCH* keine GTX 9x0, möchte aber klicken!              "
Dieses Jahr soll noch ein Maxwell in meinen Rechner einzug halten, eigentlich wird alles rund erneuert, CPU, Board usw...
Aber ich übertakte Grafikkarten sowieso nicht die ersten Zwei Jahre, bzw in der Zeit wo ich Garantie habe, daher kann ich jetzt schon abstimmen.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Meine GTX 970 macht leider bei 1450 dicht... Hab dafür nur 50€ draufgelegt Dank meiner defekten GTX 670


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Meine GTX 970 macht leider bei 1450 dicht... Hab dafür nur 50€ draufgelegt Dank meiner defekten GTX 670


Die besitzt ja auch so schon mehr als genug Power. [emoji4]


----------



## ReVan1199 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Es fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit "Habe meine GTX 9xx nicht übertaktet".
Ich habe meine Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 nicht übertaktet, weil mir
GPU: 1379,5MHz
VRAM:1752,8MHz
bisher in jedem Spiel vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## Ion (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Nach zwei Wochen immernoch überall Stable und kratze gerade an dem Powertarget aber es rennt. [emoji4]



Wie kühlst du die bitte?  
Ich habe ja schon Taktraten von über 1550MHz gesehen, aber 1753MHz?! Das kann man ja kaum glauben. 

Bench damit doch mal bitte Valley und Heaven und mach hier mal im Forum bei der Rangliste mit. Mich würden die Ergebnisse brennend interessieren


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Ion schrieb:


> Wie kühlst du die bitte?
> Ich habe ja schon Taktraten von über 1550MHz gesehen, aber 1753MHz?! Das kann man ja kaum glauben.
> 
> Bench damit doch mal bitte Valley und Heaven und mach hier mal im Forum bei der Rangliste mit. Mich würden die Ergebnisse brennend interessieren


Kühle mit Luft und angepasster Lüfterkurve max. 72 Grad in Spielen (84 unter Bench). Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die 9x0er Reihe kaum wärmer wird bei deutlich höheren Taktraten. Von Stock auf 1450 MHz tat sich gar nichts. 

An der Rangliste mache ich bei Gelegenheit (und vorallem Zeit) mit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

1.753 MHz kann ich auch kaum glauben, das wäre wohl der beste Chip aller Chargen.  Mit welchem Takt läuft sie denn ohne Eingriffe? Und könntest du mal Stock (~1,3 GHz?) vs. OC (1,75 GHz) durch einen beliebigen Bench jagen? Für mich sieht der Wert nach dem Speichertakt aus, aber dann trollt GPU Tweak (auf den Shot zu sehen).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Valley.1 wäre nicht schlecht,das wäre Cool, leider,  wetten das es nicht stabil läuft. Evt. ASIC. Wert wäre auch interessant in den Angaben .
MfG.


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Hi,

unter den Standardeinstellungen beträgt der Boost-Takt ca. 1400 MHz (1253 MHz laut Hersteller als Vorgabe).
Habe die Karte gerade noch mal den Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
Keine Abstürze, komplett stabil.
GPU-Z meldet das Selbe wie GPU Tweak...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uka (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unter den Standardeinstellungen beträgt der Boost-Takt 1400 MHz.
> Habe die Karte gerade noch mal den Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> ...



Nice one


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Das ist *wirklich* krass. Glückspilz! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist *wirklich* krass. Glückspilz!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Vielen Dank. 

Was interessant ist... In jedem synthetischen Benchmark habe ich richtig krasses Spulenfiepen aber in keinem anderen Spiel (bei deutlich mehr FPS/Auslastung)?


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Mit 1753 Mhz müsste das Ding demnach so stark wie eine normale GTX980 OC sein, oder?

Mit 1450 Mhz ist man ja schon auf GTX980 Niveau oder?


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Mit 1753 Mhz müsste das Ding demnach so stark wie eine normale GTX980 OC sein, oder?
> 
> Mit 1450 Mhz ist man ja schon auf GTX980 Niveau oder?



Ich denke mit 1450 MHz wird man die paar Prozente der 980 ausgleichen können.
Ob die mit 1753 MHz dann so schnell wie eine OC ist? Keine Ahnung. Die "Standard-OC's" der Hersteller sind ja meist eh nicht *sonderlich* hoch...
Bei den 9x0ern jedoch schon (mMn).


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Na dann mach ich mal Häkchen bei 1450-1500 GPU und 3850-3900 vRAM (GTX980).

Die GPU ist mir zwar bei 1500 noch nicht abgestürzt aber da das sehr knapp ist (1520 freezt) werden sicher noch Spiele kommen die das schaffen, ich fahre momentan im Alltag daher dauerhafte 1450 MHz. Den vRAM hab ich nur mal kurz probiert, Fehler gabs bei ca. 3950 nach ein paar Minuten, ich gehe davon aus dass eher 3850 realistisch sind für wirkliche Stabilität.


Wie kann ich eigentlich 2 Häkchen für SLI machen? 

Die Werte sind folglich durch die jeweils schlechtere Karte der beiden begrenzt da im SLI getestet.


----------



## wolflux (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unter den Standardeinstellungen beträgt der Boost-Takt ca. 1400 MHz (1253 MHz laut Hersteller als Vorgabe).
> Habe die Karte gerade noch mal den Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> ...



Ich beneide dich um deine Karte du Glückspilz.


----------



## freezy94 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich um deine Karte du Glückspilz.


Danke. [emoji4] Glücklich bin ich auch. [emoji2]


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Mir reichen bei meiner EVGA erstmal 1500Mhz beim Boosttakt und 3900Mhz beim Speicher. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem kleenen Pixelluder

Gruß


----------



## 442 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

[x]_ Ich besitze keine GTX 9x0, möchte aber klicken!_ 

Deswegen mag ich euch so.


----------



## alfalfa (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unter den Standardeinstellungen beträgt der Boost-Takt ca. 1400 MHz (1253 MHz laut Hersteller als Vorgabe).
> Habe die Karte gerade noch mal den Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> ...



Jetzt bitte noch ein paar Screenshot aus Benchmarks, damit man vor Neid erblasst (und es richtig glauben kann).
Bitte!


----------



## BikeRider (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

 Ich habe auch geklickt


----------



## hanfi104 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

-Ich besitze keine GTX 9x0, möchte aber klicken!
Wichtigste Wahlmöglichkeit!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

GTX 980 - GPU: 1.500-1.450 MHz

1500 Mhz liefen bei Power Target auf 108% in ACu stabil. Darüber hatte ich Bildfehler, habe dann aber nicht angefangen die Spannung zusätzlich nach oben zu schrauben.

Normal hat sie 1329Mhz bei  max 1,206V.

Den Speicher hab ich noch gar nicht angefasst.


----------



## CupCake (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ähm sollte man da nicht auch differenzieren zwischen wakü und lukü? Und ob bios mod oder nicht?


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

EVGA GTX 980 Acx 2.0@ Morpheus 1500Mhz/4000Mhz absolut Gamestable u. a. Fc4, Bf4,Metro ect. 
Wobei Fc4 wirklich der beste Test über mehrere Stunden ist. 
Leider geht bei meiner Karte nicht mehr da sie in PT Limit läuft.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX  2.0 = ASIC 70.3% http://fs1.directupload.net/images/141129/bizgrq5v.jpg
EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX  2.0 = ASIC 69.0% http://fs1.directupload.net/images/141201/6xni6n4o.jpg

Stock 3d boost: 1404MHz

Bei beiden maximal 1525MHz ( 1500MHz = 24/7 game rockstable ) möglich, natürlich mit offenem PT Limit.


RAM OC, ein nogo für mich, weil bringt nichts und dadurch habe ich schon eine Kepler kaputt bekommen( vermutlich ).


----------



## freezy94 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte noch ein paar Screenshot aus Benchmarks, damit man vor Neid erblasst (und es richtig glauben kann).
> Bitte!



Hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Eben für die Rangliste eingetragen. )


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Und jetzt bitte nochmal @ Stock. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

die Benchmark score mit so einem takt stimmt aber nicht, vermutlich bereits zu wenig Spannung.


----------



## Mischk@ (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gigabyte GTX 980 Referenzdesign. ASIC 69,9%.


----------



## freezy94 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte nochmal @ Stock.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste gerade jedoch den DDR3-RAM auf 1600 MHz runterziehen - wollte irgendwie nicht mehr auf 2000 MHz -  war bis jetzt immer Stable - hoffentlich kein Defekt. :O



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> die Benchmark score mit so einem takt stimmt aber nicht, vermutlich bereits zu wenig Spannung.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

oh man bin ich blind, dachte es wäre der valley Benchmark.

tut mir leid lol


----------



## freezy94 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> oh man bin ich blind, dachte es wäre der valley Benchmark.
> 
> tut mir leid lol


Alles gut.


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Buja, als erster geklickt





haha



die gtx 970 ist schon ne nummer


----------



## alfalfa (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und der i5 rennt auch noch auf 4,9 GHz unter Luftkühlung? Abgefahren!
Also zweimal so viel Glück kann man doch nicht haben, oder? Du hast nicht rein zufällig vorgetestete, handverlesene Hardware?
Also auf jeden Fall Hut ab vor deinem erzielten OC, sowohl bei CPU (+1500 MHz) als auch bei GPU (+500 MHz).
Und das auch noch mit einem Netzteil für das sie dich im Forum zerfetzen würden. 

Mein Heaven Score mit gleichen Benchmarkeinstellungen ist sogar mit Boost auf 1500 nur genauso hoch wie deiner @ Stock.
Bin echt beeindruckt.


----------



## freezy94 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Und der i5 rennt auch noch auf 4,9 GHz unter Luftkühlung? Abgefahren!
> Also zweimal so viel Glück kann man doch nicht haben, oder? Du hast nicht rein zufällig vorgetestete, handverlesene Hardware?
> Also auf jeden Fall Hut ab vor deinem erzielten OC, sowohl bei CPU (+1500 MHz) als auch bei GPU (+500 MHz).
> Und das auch noch mit einem Netzteil für das sie dich im Forum zerfetzen würden.
> ...



Danke danke. 
Die 4.90 GHz schaffe ich problemlos, lasse sie aber bei 4.30 GHz laufen, da kühler und für die CPU angenehmer.

Bezüglich Netzteil: Es läuft einwandfrei und ich habe noch absolut kein Problem gehabt, Stromversorgung klappt einwandfrei und Schutz Funktionen klappen auch.


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unter den Standardeinstellungen beträgt der Boost-Takt ca. 1400 MHz (1253 MHz laut Hersteller als Vorgabe).
> Habe die Karte gerade noch mal den Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> ...



Da muss ich auch mal Klatschen  ! kannst du die Clonen, ich nehme eine!


----------



## freezy94 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch mal Klatschen  ! kannst du die Clonen, ich nehme eine!


Oh danke. 
Was denkst du, was manche dafür zahlen würden.


----------



## S754 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

[x] Ich besitze keine GTX 9x0, möchte aber klicken!


----------



## alfalfa (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



S754 schrieb:


> [x] Ich besitze keine GTX 9x0, möchte aber klicken!



Wie 53% der anderen User auch.
Ich hoffe, das wird am Ende wieder rausgerechnet?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Oh danke.
> Was denkst du, was manche dafür zahlen würden.



wow aber irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen , das dieser Wert 24/7 stable ist 

aber du könntest mal bitte min 1,5 Stunden zb BF4 MP oder Tomb Raider oder Crysis 3 oder FC4 am Stück zoggen und mit GPUz mit einer Logfile mitloggen lassen und dann die Logfile hier posten


----------



## freezy94 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wow aber irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen , das dieser Wert 24/7 stable ist
> 
> aber du könntest mal bitte min 1,5 Stunden zb BF4 MP oder Tomb Raider oder Crysis 3 oder FC4 am Stück zoggen und mit GPUz mit einer Logfile mitloggen lassen und dann die Logfile hier posten


Bin derzeit an Fieber erkrankt. Mache ich wenn es mir besser geht. Aber glaub mir, es ist stabil.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Bin derzeit an Fieber erkrankt. Mache ich wenn es mir besser geht. Aber glaub mir, es ist stabil.



OK Glaube es Dir aber ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen wäre Dufte wenn du es die nächsten Tage mal machen könntest

aber echt Hammerkarte


----------



## storm41 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

1,75ghz sind mal echt die härte,
was macht die dann mit mehr spannung unter wasser, 2ghz ?!

kannst mal bitte firestrike extreme oder ultra laufen lassen?


----------



## freezy94 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> OK Glaube es Dir aber ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen wäre Dufte wenn du es die nächsten Tage mal machen könntest
> 
> aber echt Hammerkarte


Mach ich.  Zur Not erinner mich daran.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



storm41 schrieb:


> 1,75ghz sind mal echt die härte,
> was macht die dann mit mehr spannung unter wasser, 2ghz ?!
> 
> kannst mal bitte firestrike extreme oder ultra laufen lassen?



Er hat Fieber


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Erstmal muss die Leistungstabelle angepasst werden, Dich bekomm wir garnicht einsortiert mit 1,75  Und du müsstest dich an dem Speicher vergreifen, trotz Abneigung!


----------



## Laggy.NET (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

GTX 980 1450-1500.

Ab 1500 bekomme ich erste Grafikfehler im Valley. Da fehlt wohl ein klein wenig Spannung. VRAM hab ich nicht weiter getestet.

Werde die Karte aber ohne weiteres OC laufen lassen. Von 1400 (standard Boost) auf 1500 lohnt sichs einfach nicht. Im Endeffekt wären das 6-7% mehr Takt, was wohl in 5% mehr Leistung mündet. Ab mehr als 1450 steigen auch die Temps gut mit an und der Lüfter dreht 300 RPM schneller. 

Das muss nicht sein. Vor allem der Zeitaufwand, bis ich das wieder Rockstable bekomme... Ne, die 12,5% OC meiner HD7950 von 1000 auf 1125 MHz waren da schon interessanter, und das obwohl ich ne OC Krücke erwischt habe. Für das selbe OC müsste ich die GTX 980 schon richtung 1600 MHz jagen.


GPU OC ist sowieso immer so ein Thema, da die Teile im Schnitt eh schon relativ nah am limit sind. CPU OC ist da viel interessanter. Z.B. von 3,5 auf 4,5 GHz. Mal eben ein drittel mehr Leistung ohne großen Aufwand. (Jetzt fragt mich bitte nicht,warum ich keine K CPU habe )


----------



## Berserkervmax (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Mit dem  Neue .80 Treiber lässt sich die GK schlecht übertakten..

Hat das noch einer ?

<--.80 Treiber um die 1600Mhz mit Mod Bios
mit .80 Treiber keine 1560Mhz stabil...trotz 1,275 Volt / 1.31Real

?


----------



## Laggy.NET (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Mit dem  Neue .80 Treiber lässt sich die GK schlecht übertakten..
> 
> Hat das noch einer ?
> 
> ...




Kann aber auch sein, dass der neue Treiber die Karte in gewissen Teilen etwas besser auslastet. Und dann kommst du folglich schneller an die Grenze. 
Da wäre ich also erstmal vorsichtig. Ne Karte sollte mit OC eigentlich mit jedem Treiber Rockstable laufen, sonst ist der Takt eben nicht stabil.  So zumindest meine Meinung...


----------



## freezy94 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Erstmal muss die Leistungstabelle angepasst werden, Dich bekomm wir garnicht einsortiert mit 1,75  Und du müsstest dich an dem Speicher vergreifen, trotz Abneigung!


Ohne den Speicher großartig anzufassen ist es Rockstable. Lande ohnehin im TDP Limit, daher ist der Speicher mir im Moment nicht so wichtig, schnell ist sie so oder so.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Gigabyte GeForce GTX970 G1.Gaming 4GB

Läuft @stock auf 1408MHz GPU-/Shader- und 3506MHz Speichertakt und übertaktet auf 1554MHz GPU-/Shader- und 3506MHz Speichertakt... 
3650 sind zwar drin, allerdings ist es mir die Anfälligkeit des VRAMs für den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs der gegen 0 geht nicht wert.

Die 1554MHz liegen wegen dem fetten Powerlimit von 250W bei 100% auch durchgehend an und sind auch stabil - bei maximal 64°...
Spannungserhöhungen sind leider nicht von Hause aus drin, aber erfahrungsgemäß bringt eine Spannungserhöhung im ungefährlichen Bereich bei Grafikkarten nix.

[x] GTX970 - GPU: 1.600MHz-1.550MHz 
[x] GTX970 - Speichertakt: 3.650MHz - 3600MHz


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ich muss mich wohl korrigieren. Ich glaube ich habe wirklich die schlechteste 970 bisher erwischt. Anno 1404 mit DSR läuft nicht mal mit 1430 MHz, erst bei 1400 stürzt das Spiel nicht ab... Project Cars läuft mit 1450 durch...


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *in der Umfrage zählt der höchste Wert, der in allen Spielen stabil läuft*


Bin momentan mit Spielen nicht aktiv, kommt wohl wieder über die Feiertage. Zählen die Werte von Folding@home auch ? Sind die aktiven Boost-Werte gefragt oder die konfigurierten Takte ? Interessiert Euch auch Linux als Platform ?
Hier mal als Bsp. meiner MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (Folding@home ist 24/7-stabil):



Platform|Anwendung|Power target|VRAM Clock|Core Boost
Windows|MSI Kombustor burn in|110%|4000|1506
Windows|FahCore_15|110%|3880|1489
Windows|FahCore_17|110%|3880|1524
Linux|FahCore_17|110%|3004|1524
Da Folding@Home mit der Karte nur im P2-State läuft, ist dessen VRAM Clock nur unter Windows mit dem NVIDIA Inspector anpassbar, also daher unter Linux die default VRAM-Clock für diesen P-State von 3004. Die ASIC Quality lt. GPU-Z ist 72.2%.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Meine 970 Strix rennt standart Boost auf 1340Mhz Reicht mir
Muss dazu sagen hab sie erst 3Tage und bisher kaum zeit mal was zu Testen -.- .


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Starkes Stück freezy! Congrats!


----------



## Bodo-FF (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

1,75Ghz Wow! Sehr Nice!  Meine läuft mit Standard Boost auf 1380Mhz...


----------



## MARCU5 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Hat einer ne Ahnung was die Gigabyte 970 für ein PT haben sollte? die 112% meiner Karte kommen mir recht wenig vor bei 1x6 und 1x8 - Pin. nutze noch das alte Precision X, wollte heut abend mal gpu-tweak testen da ich hier vorhin irgendwo gelesen hab dass da ein höheres PT möglich sei.


----------



## Berserkervmax (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gigabyte GeForce GTX970 G1.Gaming 4GB
> 
> Läuft @stock auf 1408MHz GPU-/Shader- und 3506MHz Speichertakt und übertaktet auf 1554MHz GPU-/Shader- und 3506MHz Speichertakt...
> 3650 sind zwar drin, allerdings ist es mir die Anfälligkeit des VRAMs für den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs der gegen 0 geht nicht wert.
> ...



Klar kann man die Spannung erhöhen bei der g1 

+87Mv gehen ohne Bios Mod = 1,256 Volt

Mit Bios Mos gehen 1,275 Volt was Real 1,31 Volt sind da die Spannung nach den Mod falsch ausgelesen wird.

Die G1 steht das locker weg weil selbst mit Volt Mod reichen die 112% PL = 280Watt Locker aus !


----------



## duke999 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Hat einer hier eine Zotac 970 AMP Extreme Ed.? 

Die Ergebnisse würden mich mal interessieren.

Ich habe gelesen, dass das Powertarget beim OCen der Flaschenhals ist. Warum verbaut Zotac dann 2 x 8-pin Stromanschlüsse? Oder ist das PCB das selbe wieder bei der 980?


----------



## Berserkervmax (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Kann aber auch sein, dass der neue Treiber die Karte in gewissen Teilen etwas besser auslastet. Und dann kommst du folglich schneller an die Grenze.
> Da wäre ich also erstmal vorsichtig. Ne Karte sollte mit OC eigentlich mit jedem Treiber Rockstable laufen, sonst ist der Takt eben nicht stabil.  So zumindest meine Meinung...



Dache auch die sie das ist !

Weder der Firestrike 3DMark Extrem im 2 Stunden Loop ,Noch Crysis 3 ,Noch BF3 oder 4 machten Probleme mit 1600Mhz mit allen Versionen von dem 344.80 
Aber egal.

1500Mhz reichen auch ....


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



duke999 schrieb:


> Hat einer hier eine Zotac 970 AMP Extreme Ed.?
> 
> Die Ergebnisse würden mich mal interessieren.
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass das Powertarget beim OCen der Flaschenhals ist. Warum verbaut Zotac dann 2 x 8-pin Stromanschlüsse? Oder ist das PCB das selbe wieder bei der 980?


Meine Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme lief gestern mit Powertarget auf 106 % mit 1520 MHz in Assassins Creed III (ja, ich hinke etwas hinterher ). Dabei erreichte die GPU 61°C (glaube ich, habe mir das nicht genau gemerkt). Zum Ausloten der maximal möglichen Settings hatte ich noch keine Zeit und werde frühestens um Weihnachten herum dazu kommen, wenn überhaupt. Die Spannung habe ich dabei nicht erhöht und auch nichts mit GPU-Z kontrolliert. Wie gesagt: die Zeit, die Zeit...

Dass das Powertarget so mickrig im Bios limitiert wurde, finde ich angesichts der Stromanschlüsse auch rätselhaft. Möglicherweise will der Hersteller nur verhindern, dass die Teile die 1500 MHz weit überschreiten? Vielleicht veröffentlicht Zotac ja noch ein Bios mit höherem Powertarget, ansonsten wird ein Bios-Mod es früher oder später richten und dann wird man sehen, was da noch geht.

Sollte dann nicht sehr viel mehr gehen, wäre das aber auch in Ordnung, denn die Karte erfüllt mir jetzt schon meine Wünsche: superleise Kühlung, trotzdem auch unter Volllast sehr kühl, minimales Spulenfiepen (im Leerlauf nichts hörbar, unter Last minimal, wird durch Spielesound vollständig unhörbar), ungefähr so schnell wie eine nicht übertaktete GTX 980. Herz, was willst du mehr? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Skurax (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Also meine Gigabyte G1 läuft mit 1500 Rockstable und das ohne Spannungserhöhung  hab nur das Powertarget auf 112% erhöht aber an den Speicher hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut.
Hey jetzt bin ich Komplett-PC-Käufer


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



MARCU5 schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung was die Gigabyte 970 für ein PT haben sollte? die 112% meiner Karte kommen mir recht wenig vor bei 1x6 und 1x8 - Pin. nutze noch das alte Precision X, wollte heut abend mal gpu-tweak testen da ich hier vorhin irgendwo gelesen hab dass da ein höheres PT möglich sei.



Die hat schon von Werk aus ein Powertarget von fetten 250W, und da würden dann halt die 112% noch draufgerechnet werden... 



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Klar kann man die Spannung erhöhen bei der g1
> 
> +87Mv gehen ohne Bios Mod = 1,256 Volt
> 
> ...



Ja, das habe ich mittlerweile auch gemerkt...  Die Karte schafft jetzt mit 1,262V (+50mV) 1609MHz, sogar 3DMark-stable. ...


----------



## Furgas (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



duke999 schrieb:


> Hat einer hier eine Zotac 970 AMP Extreme Ed.?
> 
> Die Ergebnisse würden mich mal interessieren.
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass das Powertarget beim OCen der Flaschenhals ist. Warum verbaut Zotac dann 2 x 8-pin Stromanschlüsse? Oder ist das PCB das selbe wieder bei der 980?





Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Meine Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme lief gestern mit Powertarget auf 106 % mit 1520 MHz in Assassins Creed III (ja, ich hinke etwas hinterher ). Dabei erreichte die GPU 61°C (glaube ich, habe mir das nicht genau gemerkt). Zum Ausloten der maximal möglichen Settings hatte ich noch keine Zeit und werde frühestens um Weihnachten herum dazu kommen, wenn überhaupt. Die Spannung habe ich dabei nicht erhöht und auch nichts mit GPU-Z kontrolliert. Wie gesagt: die Zeit, die Zeit...
> 
> Dass das Powertarget so mickrig im Bios limitiert wurde, finde ich angesichts der Stromanschlüsse auch rätselhaft. Möglicherweise will der Hersteller nur verhindern, dass die Teile die 1500 MHz weit überschreiten? Vielleicht veröffentlicht Zotac ja noch ein Bios mit höherem Powertarget, ansonsten wird ein Bios-Mod es früher oder später richten und dann wird man sehen, was da noch geht.
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen,
Da Interesse an den Ergebnissen der Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme besteht, habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und meine Zugangsdaten fürs Forum rausgekramt.   Ich habe leider nicht besonders viel Erfahrung, was das Übertakten von GPUs angeht und würde mich freuen, wenn mal ein paar geschulte Augen über die Werte gucken.
Wie Hornissentreiber schon schrieb, ist die Karte im Betrieb sehr leise, relativ kühl und es gibt wenig Probleme mit Spulenfiepen. Bei meinen Übertaktungsversuchen ist mir aufgefallen, dass nochmal ca. 12 MHz zum eingestellten GPU Core Clock hinzukommen und dass nur knapp 50% des TDPs von der Karte genutzt werden, was mich dazu bewog, die Karte testweise ohne Erhöhung des Powertarget zu übertakten. 
Das Ergebnis sind 1500 MHz (1488 MHz + ~12 MHz) bei maximal 59 °C  und einer Power consumption, die um die schon erwähnten 50 % TDP schwankt. Die GPU lief mit diesen Einstellungen fast zwei Stunden stabil in Heaven  4.0. Höhere GPU Core  Clocks führen zu Artefakten in Heaven, wobei der Grenzwert irgendwo zwischen 1488 MHz und 1500 MHz liegen muss.  Den Screenshot zur Messung habe ich extern hochgeladen und verlinkt, weil die Option zum Datei-Anhängen nicht auffindbar war.


----------



## freezy94 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Furgas schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Da Interesse an den Ergebnissen der Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme besteht, habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und meine Zugangsdaten fürs Forum rausgekramt.   Ich habe leider nicht besonders viel Erfahrung, was das Übertakten von GPUs angeht und würde mich freuen, wenn mal ein paar geschulte Augen über die Werte gucken.
> Wie Hornissentreiber schon schrieb, ist die Karte im Betrieb sehr leise, relativ kühl und es gibt wenig Probleme mit Spulenfiepen. Bei meinen Übertaktungsversuchen ist mir aufgefallen, dass nochmal ca. 12 MHz zum eingestellten GPU Core Clock hinzukommen und dass nur knapp 50% des TDPs von der Karte genutzt werden, was mich dazu bewog, die Karte testweise ohne Erhöhung des Powertarget zu übertakten.
> Das Ergebnis sind 1500 MHz (1488 MHz + ~12 MHz) bei maximal 59 °C  und einer Power consumption, die um die schon erwähnten 50 % TDP schwankt. Die GPU lief mit diesen Einstellungen fast zwei Stunden stabil in Heaven  4.0. Höhere GPU Core  Clocks führen zu Artefakten in Heaven, wobei der Grenzwert irgendwo zwischen 1488 MHz und 1500 MHz liegen muss.  Den Screenshot zur Messung habe ich extern hochgeladen und verlinkt, weil die Option zum Datei-Anhängen nicht auffindbar war.


Sieht soweit gut aus. 
Nun finde den maximalen stabilen Takt (der nicht nur in Benchmarks läuft) und gib dann noch ordentlich was auf den Speichertakt, dadurch holst du noch ein paar Frames/Prozente raus.


----------



## duke999 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Kann denn durch eine Spannungserhöhung die Artefakte "umgangen" und vllt. noch ein paar Mhz mehr rausgeholt werden?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



duke999 schrieb:


> Kann denn durch eine Spannungserhöhung die Artefakte "umgangen" und vllt. noch ein paar Mhz mehr rausgeholt werden?


Vermutlich sprichst du mit deiner Frage Furgas an? Ich für meinen Teil werde in der nächsten Zeit nicht zu dem Versuch kommen, mit Overvolting zu experimentieren und nötig ist es bei > 1500 MHz ja auch nicht.  Wenn ich irgendwann Zeit habe, werde ich mal testen, was da noch geht. Bis dahin haben aber vermutlich dutzende Leute schon ihre Ergebnisse veröffentlicht.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## duke999 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Vermutlich sprichst du mit deiner Frage Furgas an?



Nicht nur. Frage ging an alle die Erfahrungen im oc'en einer Graka haben.


----------



## Furgas (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Wie gesagt, ich habe kaum Erfahrungen, was das Übertakten von GPUs angeht und wollte erstmal nichts zerstören. Theoretisch ist da noch Spiel nach oben. Was mich viel mehr verwundert, ist die geringe Stromnutzung. Vor allem muss das 100%-Powertarget schon bei über 300 Watt liegen.


----------



## alfalfa (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



duke999 schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Frage ging an alle die Erfahrungen im oc'en einer Graka haben.



Am Beispiel meiner Karte (siehe mein Review zur Palit Radialkarte) bin ich nun dabei, auszuloten, wie sie am stabilsten läuft und dazu nutze ich auch Furmark, denn wie sich zeigte, bringt das früher oder später den Grafiktreiber bei über 1500 MHz Boost zum Absturz.
Ich experimentiere momentan mit verschiedenen Treiberversionen (344.75 und Beta 344.80) und zumindest bei einem Boost von 1491 MHz bekam ich bisher noch keinen Absturz, wobei ich dabei sogar die Spannungsanhebung von +87 mV auf +50 mV reduzieren konnte.
Am Ende meiner Testreihen bin ich damit aber noch lange nicht.

Will sagen: Mehr Spannung muss nicht unbedingt für mehr Stabilität sorgen und kann manchmal auch kontraproduktiv sein.
Zumindest scheine ich das gerade zu beobachten.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Wenn Dukes Frage an alle ging, dann kann ich noch etwas beitragen. Alfalfa hat ja schon Praxiserfahrungen mit seiner Karte beigesteuert. 

Ganz allgemein kann man sagen, dass Overvolting die Übertaktbarkeit einer Graka verbessern kann, mit Betonung auf "kann". Das hängt zum Teil von der Spannungsversorgung und den Spannungswandlern der Grafikkarte, aber auch von deinem Netzteil ab. 

Am wichtigsten ist aber die Güte der GPU. In der Chipproduktion werden u. a. aufgrund von Unreinheiten im Silikonsubstrat, die sich nicht vermeiden lassen, Chips von ganz unterschiedlicher Güte hergestellt. Und das ist nur einer von mehreren Gründen für die unvermeidliche Serienstreuung. Die Hersteller, die diese Chips dann verbauen, garantieren dem Käufer dann genau die Taktraten, mit denen z. B. eine Grafikkarte dann läuft und kein Quentchen mehr. Übertakten bedeutet also ganz einfach, dass man mit den Reserven spielt, die der Chip vielleicht besitzt. Wie hoch diese Reserven dann konkret sind, das ist ein reines Glücksspiel. Da macht nur Versuch kluch.  

Trau dich ruhig, aber geh dabei ganz vorsichtig, in kleinen Schritten vor. Beobachte dabei immer die Temperatur deiner Graka und achte auf eventuelle Bildfehler. Wenn du es nicht übertreibst und geduldig Schritt für Schritt vorgehst, kann das nach meiner Erfahrung (fast) nicht schiefgehen. Bei mir ist von wenigstens zwanzig übertakteten CPU´s und GPU´s in den letzten ca. 15 Jahren noch nie eine ausgefallen. Aber auch dafür gibt es natürlich keine Garantie, ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt immer - deine Entscheidung. Du findest auf PCHG.de und hier im Forum reichlich Anleitungen dazu, z. B. ist es wichtig zuvor festzustellen, in welchen Schritten du bei der Spannungserhöhung vorgehen solltest.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## duke999 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Danke für die letzten zwei Posts.

Meine Karte wird hoffentlich, nach 1 Monat Wartezeit, am 12.12. verschickt. Im Übertakten habe ich schon einige Erfahrung gemacht. Damals eine Radeon x800 Pro ans Limit getrieben und jetzt den i5.
Wenn die Karte da ist, werde ich sicher zeitnah, erst einmal ohne Spannungserhöhung, das Maximum ausloten. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



duke999 schrieb:


> Wenn die Karte da ist, werde ich sicher zeitnah, erst einmal ohne Spannungserhöhung, das Maximum ausloten. Bin gespannt.


Dann lass uns wissen, was mit deinem Schätzchen geht. Die meisten GTX 970 scheinen ja ohne Overvolting schon wenigstens 1400 bis 1500 MHz zu erreichen, mit Tendenz zum höheren Wert. Zumindest habe ich diesen Eindruck in diversen Postings gewonnen. Wenn das auch bei dir klappt, hast du praktisch rund 150 Euronen gegenüber einer (unübertakteten) GTX 980 gespart. Viel Glück! 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## trigger831 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

GTX 970 / 1500-1550. Mehr habe ich nicht versucht. An dem Speicher habe ich mich noch gar nicht versucht.


----------



## w00tification (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Sagt mal.... 
Ich hab schon mal abgestimmt, aber als "Ich will nur klicken"-Typ.
Bis letzte Woche hatte ich nämlich noch keine GTX 970.
Könnte man also irgendwie mein Voting zurücksetzen? 
Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass man spontan ein paar Hundert hinblättert, für hübsche Vielecke.

Meine ersten OC-Ansätze stimmen mich positiv, aber es scheint wohl ins "normale" Bild zu passen. Ich komme bisher problemlos bei ca. 1.500 MHz Boostclock und 2.024 MHz RAM-Takt bei 110% PT raus. Allerdings habe ich noch nichts Stabiles rausgearbeitet, was am Limit kratzt. Es kratzt schon eher am Limit meines gealterten Netzteils. Mal sehen, was ich in ein paar Tagen so erlebt haben werde. Bisher hatte ich aber auch keinerlei Abstürze, Treiberversagen, Bildfehler oder sonstigen Klumpatsch.


----------



## Knogle (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Raff ( Du hast mir mein "Ahoi" geklaut 

B2T:

Habe GPU 1550-1600 angekreuzt, und Speichertakt 4200Mhz

Habe ein Palit GTX 970 mit Radiallluefter


----------



## duke999 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

So meine Zotac 970 Extreme Ed. AMP mal getaktet.

GPU läuft mit 1500 stabil, ob 24/7 kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bei 1520 ist ohne Spannungserhöhung Schluss. Für mich etwas enttäuschend. Da MSI und ASUS auch so gut wie immer diese Werte schaffen.


----------



## Furgas (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Hast du mal geguckt, wie viel Prozent der Spannung genutzt werden? Eine meiner Vermutungen ist nämlich, dass man durch eine Bios-Modifikation mehr als die 1520 MHz rausholen könnte


----------



## duke999 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Naja wenn damit die Option "Power" bei MSI-Afterburner gemeint ist, dann ist da noch dtl. Luft nach oben. 60 - 70% wird angegeben.


----------



## duke999 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



duke999 schrieb:


> So meine Zotac 970 Extreme Ed. AMP mal getaktet.
> 
> GPU läuft mit 1500 stabil, ob 24/7 kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bei 1520 ist ohne Spannungserhöhung Schluss. Für mich etwas enttäuschend. Da MSI und ASUS auch so gut wie immer diese Werte schaffen.



Sagt mal, meine Karte benötigt auch Standard bereits 1,212 V. Bei euch auch so? 
Bei Zotac ist hier nämlich auch schon Schluss, quasi das cap. Ich kann überhaupt nicht die Spannung erhöhen -.-


----------



## SirVenom (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Zotac AMP! 980 Extreme 1534 Mhz Core und 4000 Mhz für den Speicher, egal welches Spiel oder welche  Anwendung/Benchmark 
Die Spannung Lässt sich nur via Firestorm erhöhen und auch nur hier wird sie Korrekt ausgelesen und angezeigt.
GPU-Z zeigt egal welche Einstellungen man vornimmt stets 1,212 V an.
Firerstorm zeigt unter dem Reiter "Gamer"--> dann klappt das Fenster mit " S.S.P Chip Setting" auf, die korrekte Spannung an. Abzulesen unter "Core Volt".
Hierfür muss die Karte allerdings via mitgeliefertem Kabel an das Mainboard angeschlossen sein.
Die Spannung kann hier unter "GPU Vcore Set" auf 1,26V erhöht werden. Dies wird aber, wie gesagt, unter GPU-Z nicht so angezeigt, sondern nur in Firestorm selbst.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Würde mir gerne so eine 1700mhz anschaffen XD sind das Stock 980 die das packen oder die Classified bzw Extreme Versionen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Alter Falter, da sind schon krasse Werte dabei


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

1700mhz mit Stock Spannung? 
Für eine Zotac Extreme mit diesen Werten wurde ich 1000€ blechen xd


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Wer sich auch Grafikkarten nach Namen kauft ist auch selber schuld. Nur weil da irgendwo super duper Extrem oder so dran steht heißt das nicht das die Karte sich höher takten lässt . Diese Namen sind nur Marketing mehr nicht und sind sowieso teurer als alles andere.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wer sich auch Grafikkarten nach Namen kauft ist auch selber schuld. Nur weil da irgendwo super duper Extrem oder so dran steht heißt das nicht das die Karte sich höher takten lässt . Diese Namen sind nur Marketing mehr nicht und sind sowieso teurer als alles andere.



Sehen aber geiler aus und kühlen besser und leiser. Ich will die Zotac nicht weil da Extreme steht sondern weil die kühler und leiser ist als zb die Classified. Von den stock brauche ich nicht mal anzufangen. Da die ultra laut sind und mit 90*C laufen. Dabei sind die Komponenten wie zb die Stromversorgung schlechter und die Aufteilung auf dem PCB ist auch lahm und alles gequetscht.


----------



## SirVenom (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Diese Namen sind nur Marketing mehr nicht und sind sowieso teurer als alles andere.


Ganz sicher habe ich eine solche Karte nicht wegen des Namens gekauft, sondern wegen dem hohen Takt ab Werk, der modifizierten Kühlung und dem ebenfalls, im Vergleich zur Standardaufführung, erhöhtem Power-Target.
Bessere Kühlung, erhöhtes Power-Target, lassen zumindest in der Theorie auch höhere Taktraten zu. 
Aber generell hast du absolut Recht, all dies bringt einem gar nichts wenn der Chip nicht mitmacht, aber das kann man auch bei jeder Karte ohne "super duper Extrem" im Namen haben.
Im Endeffekt ist es die altbekannte Chip-Lotterie.


----------



## SirVenom (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Sehen aber geiler Dabei sind die Komponenten wie zb die Stromversorgung schlechter und die Aufteilung auf dem PCB ist auch lahm und alles gequetscht.


Bessere Komponenten für die Spannungsversorgung, mehr platz auf der Platine, all dies sagt rein gar nicht darüber aus, ob ein höherer Takt erreicht werden kann.
Gerade bei  Dingen wie eine angepriesene  bessere Spannungsversorgung, oder diese angeblichen Super Kondensatoren, ist es absolut fragwürdig, in wie weit sie das OC-Potential verbessern und wohl auch eher Marketing.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



SirVenom schrieb:


> Bessere Komponenten für die Spannungsversorgung, mehr platz auf der Platine, all dies sagt rein gar nicht darüber aus, ob ein höherer Takt erreicht werden kann.
> Gerade bei  Dingen wie eine angepriesene  bessere Spannungsversorgung, oder diese angeblichen Super Kondensatoren, ist es absolut fragwürdig, in wie weit sie das OC-Potential verbessern und wohl auch eher Marketing.



Wenn das PCB großer ist hat man auch mehr Platz um die Komponenten besser zu verteilen. Damit wird auch alles besser gekühlt weil alles nicht zusammen gequetscht ist. Das hat aber eher nur eine Bedeutung bei einer LuKü.


----------



## I3uschi (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Hey Ho liebe Leuts,
ich wage gerade meine ersten "Gehversuche" bzgl. Übertaktung. Die Signatur zeigt mein System, der Screenshot was ich bisher zustande gebracht habe. (oder auch nicht )

Ich habe folgendes in kleinen Schritten, immer 10  (immer mit Kombuster lange getestet) erhöht, bis zu folgenden Werten: (im Afterburner)
Core Clock: +84
Mem Clock: +30

Ein wenig würde noch gehen, aber jetzt bewege ich mich im (hoffentlich) sicheren Bereich. Darüber würde der Treiber abstürzen.
So wie es jetzt ist, läuft alles absolut stabil. Spiele, div. Graka Stresstests KEINE Abstürze, alles supi. 

Aber, da geht doch noch was. Meine Frage: Wie würdet ihr jetzt weiter vorgehen? Weiter habe ich mich nicht getraut.

PowerLimit? Geht theoretisch bis +124.   
mV erhöhen? Aber wie viel? Wann ist es zu viel?

Ob mir jemand mit seinen EIGENEN Worten etwas dazu sagen kann? Habe ich vielleicht auch etwas falsch gemacht oder hättet ihr das OC anders gemacht?

Ich lese echt viel darüber, meistens verstehe ich das aber besser wenn jemand seine eigenen (einfacheren)  Worte benutzt.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

edit: Wie doof, kann ich unter "erweitert" hier keine Screenshots anhängen?  Falscher Thread? ;o


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Wie viel Spannung hat deine GPU jetzt? Ich gebe nie mehr als 0.3v dazu. Zb bei einer CPU würde ich nicht über die stock Spannung mehr als 0.3v gehen bei einer Stock Kühlung. Bei einer GPU würde ich persönlich nicht mehr als 0.2v gehen. Im HW-Bot mal nachschauen welchen Takt und Spannung die haben. Ich hab leider keine 980 aber wenn ich eine haben werde, würde ich nicht über 0.2v von der Stock Spannung gehen. Bei einer CPU erhöhe ich in 15-25mv. Bei einer GPU würde ich das gleiche machen.


----------



## I3uschi (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ich habe einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, hier geht es weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/368909-evga-gtx-980-uebertakten.html#post7050396

Poste hier nochmal wenn ich mit der Graka fertig bin. 

Kann gerne gelöscht werden, will hier nichts zumüllen.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ja aber das PCB ist größer und man kann zb die Stromversorgung besser aufteilen damit die sich nicht gegeneinander erhitzen. Dafür blecht man auch.


----------



## BertB (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

eben 2 stück eingebaut,
liefen im firestrike durch mit 1529/1502 und speicher 2000 (=4000)

höher mag ich beim speicher nicht gehen,
vielleicht wäre noch mehr drin


----------



## reykjal (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ohne an der Spannung zu drehen waren bei meiner MSI GTX980 knapp unter 1500 drin,
1477 um genau zu sein. Mit mehr Spannung ginge da noch einiges,
denn temperaturtechnisch steht sie top da.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



BertB schrieb:


> eben 2 stück eingebaut,
> liefen im firestrike durch mit 1529/1502 und speicher 2000 (=4000)
> 
> höher mag ich beim speicher nicht gehen,
> vielleicht wäre noch mehr drin



Firestrike ungleich rockstable. Da gibt's viel schlimmere Tests. Hier ist gefragt, was über viele Stunden in diversen Spielen läuft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Firestrike ungleich rockstable. Da gibt's viel schlimmere Tests. Hier ist gefragt, was über viele Stunden in diversen Spielen läuft.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Bringen 100mhz beim Speicher irgendwas ? 3FPS oder 0.5Fps oder sogar nichts ? Ich werde mir so Anfang Februar GTX 970 SLI in meine Mülltonne einbauen und naja wollte mich schon bissl vorher informieren ob es sich lohnt den Speicher zu OCen da der angeblich sehr empfindlich ist. PS. Sind alle Speicher Chips von Samsung ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Je höher der Kerntakt, desto mehr wirkt sich Speicher-OC positiv auf die Bildrate aus. 100 MHz sind natürlich sehr wenig, ausgehend vom Referenztakt (3.506 MHz) sind's magere +2,9 Prozent. Das kann man nur messen, aber nicht fühlen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Palit Jetstream GTX 970 @ 1455/4200 MHz

(wo der Chip schwächelt, punktet der VRAM )


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Je höher der Kerntakt, desto mehr wirkt sich Speicher-OC positiv auf die Bildrate aus. 100 MHz sind natürlich sehr wenig, ausgehend vom Referenztakt (3.506 MHz) sind's magere +2,9 Prozent. Das kann man nur messen, aber nicht fühlen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Also um irgendwas zu fühlen müsste man schon 300mhz+ haben?


----------



## nudelhaus (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

asus strix 970  1541 und 2000 speicher ohne +mV erhöhung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Also um irgendwas zu fühlen müsste man schon 300mhz+ haben?



Das kommt drauf an, was bei dir "Fühlen" ist. 43 statt 40 Fps (+7.5 %) kann man gut messen, aber so richtig toll fühlbar ist's nicht. Richtig spannend wird's im Bereich 4.000 statt 3.506 MHz, das sind schon +14 % (die aber nicht linear mehr Fps bringen).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sunjy (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Hab 2 mit 1510 und 3950 im Firestrike laufen wobei ich beim altäglichen Zocken auf 1480 im Core gehen muss da sonst hin und wieder Bildfehler zu sehen sind.


----------



## matti30 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

was ist mit denen, denen der Boost reicht? 

Meine 980 SC ACX2.0 boostet bis 1392Mhz und das langt mir aktuell locker. Dank MK26 hält die den Boost auch schön konstant.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



matti30 schrieb:


> was ist mit denen, denen der Boost reicht?
> 
> Meine 980 SC ACX2.0 boostet bis 1392Mhz und das langt mir aktuell locker. Dank MK26 hält die den Boost auch schön konstant.



Foto bitte


----------



## matti30 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

wovon? -.-


----------



## Nazzy (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Bei mir sind es bisher immer so 5-8 % mehr, je nach Game. Der "Bringer" ist das natürlich nicht :>


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



matti30 schrieb:


> was ist mit denen, denen der Boost reicht?
> 
> Meine 980 SC ACX2.0 boostet bis 1392Mhz und das langt mir aktuell locker. Dank MK26 hält die den Boost auch schön konstant.





BossMode69 schrieb:


> Foto bitte



Meine geht sogar bis 1430MHz mit dem ACX 2.0.
Foto könnte ich machen wenn es sein muss.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

immer noch keine Radeons dabei


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> immer noch keine Radeons dabei



Schaden im Kopf?  Das ist ein Nvidia Thread also haben Radeons hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Hammerhead222 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Schaden im Kopf?  Das ist ein Nvidia Thread also haben Radeons hier nichts zu suchen.


Man kann es sicherlich auch freundlicher rüber bringen?! Und muss da nicht gleich ausfallend werden!


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> immer noch keine Radeons dabei



Warum machst du dann keinen Thread für Radeons auf? 
Der Thread hier ist nur für die neuen Nvidias gedacht.


----------



## destroyer97 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

mein GTX 970 von Palit (Jetstream) macht bei +130 Core Clock schon schluss... +50mV 
GPU Clock:1282MHz
Memory Clock: 1878 ( es läuft auch mit 2000MHz, hab nur schiss xD)
GPU Clock Boost: 1434MHz

Und laut GPU-Z (sensors) und Afterburner V4.1 bursted die GraKa beim Benchen (Unigine Valley 1.0 Basic) auf 
Core Clock 1496,6MHz + ab und zu mal über 1500MHz
Memory Clock bleibt
30Min und stabil, jetzt muss ich nur noch beim gaming testen


----------



## ric84 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Hab nicht viel rum getestet, aber ich kam mit meiner MSI 970 im Valley Benchmark auf 1560mhz, darüber ist sie abgeschmiert (Treiber abgestürzt). Hatte ihr bereits +20mV und 110% (laut cpuz 102 genutzt) gegeben.

Den Kern hatte ich mit +230mhz gefüffert. Speicher war mir egal, einfach +200mhz. Wollte lediglich wissen, wann die GPU aussteigt. 

Die Werte blieben stets stabil, ohne Fehler im Bild. Ich denke diese Werte könnte ich auch zum zocken nutzen, in BF4 hatte ich auch schon mit 1542mhz gezockt, allerdings ohne Anhebung der Core Voltage.


----------



## nudelhaus (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

mit der strix auf 1541mhz und 2000mhz speicher läuft bf4 ohne spannungserhöhung auch problemslos, sehr zufrieden mit den oc ergebnissen einer gtx970.


----------



## technus1975 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

_[x] GTX 980 - GPU: 1.500-1.450 MHz      --> 1450Mhz gehen immer - bei ein paar Spielen gehen auch 1480MHz
[x] GTX 980 - Grafikspeicher: 3.950-3.900 MHz  ---> 3950MHz gehen immer - ab dann kommen die grünen Pixel  _


----------



## phila_delphia (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

[x] Nvidia Mobile

GTX 980m
8GB vRam
GPU: 1126 (1261 Boost)
Speicher: 2835

Grüße

phila


----------



## freezy94 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> [x] Nvidia Mobile
> 
> GTX 980m
> 8GB vRam
> ...



Liefert die GTX980M wirklich fast so viele Frames wie die GTX970 Desktop? Habe ich mittlerweile des Öfteren gelesen und mich würden mal die realen Werte und nicht Laborwerte interessieren.
Dann würde ich die nämlich in meinem nächsten Notebook holen. Wäre ja durchaus interessant.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Finde die Umfrage mit GTX 9x0 OC am coolsten  >60% haben das letzte xD


----------



## Wamboxxx (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Bisschen was geht noch....

Bild "swsws3bjed.png" anzeigen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (6. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0:
Game- und Bench-stable (BF4 >60min; Heaven/ Valley/ 3D Mark)

1550MHz @ Boost
70°C max. (noch nicht optimiert)
80,1% ASIC

ohne Spannungserhöhung ( ab >1550 MHz rennt sie leider ins Powerlimit)
Speicher @ stock


----------



## Nef (9. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Ich hab ne Zotac AMP! Extreme Core Edition, offizieller boost is 1380 eigentlich, meine macht aber 1417 von allein, und mit dem Zotac overclocking tool unter 3D+ läuft se mit knapp 1500 mhz. denke mal das meine auch 1550 in den dreh locker schaffen sollte, zumal die probleme hat über 62°C zu kommen 

wills aber nich wirklich testen da die 385 euro doch schon bissl viel waren um se direkt zu schrotten, auch ohne spannungserhöhung, ka.

die leistung reicht so oder so, ich denke wenn se ohne overclocking nich reicht, tuts mit auch nich reichen, in den meisten fällen.

entschuldigt die schreibweise, is schon spät


----------



## matti30 (12. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

meine geht bis 1430 Mhz ab Werk. Spannung 1.200V Asic 78.1


----------



## Sir Demencia (14. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo ne deutsche Anleitung um die Werte im Maxwell bios tweaker beim powertable zu erhöhen? Ich würde gerne die 1600 MHZ knacken. Nur dazu braucht meine GraKa etwas mehr Saft. Rennt ja leider bei >1550 MHz in Powerlimit.


----------



## freezy94 (14. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo ne deutsche Anleitung um die Werte im Maxwell bios tweaker beim powertable zu erhöhen? Ich würde gerne die 1600 MHZ knacken. Nur dazu braucht meine GraKa etwas mehr Saft. Rennt ja leider bei >1550 MHz in Powerlimit.



Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - Zoson's H2O and AIR Custom BIOS

Das dürfte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## alfalfa (14. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Wenn ich der8auer richtig verstanden habe, bringt das aber ohne Hardwaremodifikation nicht viel, weil die GTX 980 nicht über 125% kommt und die GTX 970 nicht einmal über 106%, egal wie hoch man im BIOS was einstellt.
Unlocking the Nvidia Power Limit (all cards!) | Overclocking.Guide


----------



## freezy94 (18. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Wenn ich der8auer richtig verstanden habe, bringt das aber ohne Hardwaremodifikation nicht viel, weil die GTX 980 nicht über 125% kommt und die GTX 970 nicht einmal über 106%, egal wie hoch man im BIOS was einstellt.
> Unlocking the Nvidia Power Limit (all cards!) | Overclocking.Guide



Mein Powertarget geht von Haus aus auf 120%. Habe aber auch nur einen "8-Pin" Stecker. BIOS-Mod hat mir noch ein bisschen mehr Takt auf den Speicher erlaubt. Läuft jetzt mit rund 500 MHz mehr.


----------



## almfeg (18. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

meine hat standard 110% , mit bios mod auf 120% gestellt, mehr als 112% hat sie aber noch nicht geschafft ( firestrike)


----------



## Aegon (14. April 2015)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

ich habe jetzt auch einen ersten Versuch gewagt. Die 980 Gaming läuft bei mir mit 1516 MHz, der Speicher noch @Stock. 
Ich habe das Power Limit momentan auf max (122%) eingestellt. Ist das, ebenso wie der hohe Takt, auf Dauer unbedenklich oder sollte ich den ein wenig zurückschrauben?


----------



## Tr1ckSilv3r (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Asus GTX 870 Strix ohne Voltage Erhöhung 1.463 Mhz & 4.000er Speicher.


----------



## w00tification (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 980-/970-Nutzer: Wie gut lässt sich euer Modell übertakten?*

Die Temperaturen müssen bloß bei Gaming-Volllast im grünen Bereich sein. Wenn du dafür die Spannung erhöht hast, kann es gut sein, dass die Temperaturen doch arg in die Höhe schnellen. Die Karte sollte aber nicht mehr als 80°C Dauerlast halten müssen, sonst altert sie zu schnell.


----------

